# I have big difficulties to pronoune years...:(



## Chris_Anversois

Olá:

     I cannot fluently and correctly pronounce years like 1886, and so on. I can summarize numbers but in combinations like these, I got stuck. Who can help me to pronounce them correctly?

Desde já muito obrigado,

Chris.


----------



## Vanda

Chris,
1886 - mil oitocentos e oitenta seis


----------



## Chris_Anversois

Muito obrigado. Do you know a site or where I can find a summarize of years. So I can sometimes train pronouncing them?
Já Obrigado.


----------



## mglenadel

In Portuguese, years are simple. You just say them like a number (unlike English which uses the "eighteen eighty-six", as there were just two two-digit numbers): 1886 = mil (1000) oitocentos (800) e oitenta (80) e seis (6).


----------



## Chris_Anversois

mglenadel said:


> In Portuguese, years are simple. You just say them like a number (unlike English which uses the "eighteen eighty-six", as there were just two two-digit numbers): 1886 = mil (1000) oitocentos (800) e oitenta (80) e seis (6).



Yes, but cem becomes centos starting from dois, doiscentos, etc?


----------



## anaczz

2100 = dois mil e cem
1150 = mil cento e cinquenta
100 cento
200 duzentos
300 trezentos
400 quatrocentos
500 quinhentos
600 seiscentos
700 setecentos
800 oitocentos
900 novecentos


----------



## marta12

2o11 = dois mil e onze
2o12  dois mil e doze


----------



## Chris_Anversois

Muiti obrigado para a lista. Assim cem = plural centos. Mas cem = 100, mas também cento = singular 100. That's confusing.


----------



## anaczz

Não é tão difícil se você pensar que:
100 é uma centena, um cento
200 são duas centenas, dois centos -> duzentos
400 4 centenas, 4 centos -> quatrocentos


----------



## mglenadel

Os mais "exóticos" são 200 (duzentos em vez de doiscentos), trezentos (em vez de trêscentos) e quinhentos (em vez de cincocentos -- como dizem is italianos: cinquecento). Os outros (400,600,700,800,900) são o número mais "centos".

Também tem a passagem de 100 para 101 (cem para cento e um).


----------



## englishmania

Saying the years is very easy. You just need to know how to say the numbers...

1 um
2 dois
...
10 dez
11 onze
...
20 vinte
21 vinte e um
...
50 cinquenta
52 cinquenta e dois
...
100 *cem*
101 cento e um
102 cento e dois
...
200 duzentos
201 duzentos e um
202 duzentos e dois
...
300 trezentos
301 trezentos e um
314 trezentos e 14
...
600 seiscentos
670 seiscentos e setenta
...
1000 mil
1001 mil e um
1002 mil e dois
1003 mil e três
...
2000 dois mil
2001 dois mil e um
...

3000 três mil
...

_
Exs.:
678= seiscentos e setenta e oito
1400 = mil e quatrocentos
1100= mil e *cem*
1101= mil cento e um
1142 = mil cento e quarenta e dois
1457 =mil quatrocentos e cinquenta e sete
__1836 = mil oitocentos e trinta e seis
__ 2011 = dois mil  e onze
_


----------



## J. Bailica

mglenadel said:


> Os mais "exóticos" são 200 (duzentos em vez de doiscentos), trezentos (em vez de trêscentos) e quinhentos (em vez de cincocentos -- como dizem is italianos: cinquecento). Os outros (400,600,700,800,900) são o número mais "centos".
> 
> Também tem a passagem de 100 para 101 (cem para cento e um).



Realmente existe esse _exotismo_, essa irregularidade, ou aparente irregularidade. Isso acontece porque as línguas evoluem de forma orgânica, obedecendo à sua própria lógica interna. Neste caso, não sei ao certo, mas talvez haja também razões de natureza fonética: parece-me estranha a pronúncia de doiscentos ou trêscentos - na prática, as pessoas acabariam por dizer _doichentos_ e trechentos; talvez o som's' de 'três' tenha começado por se amalgamar com o 'c' de centos, formando uma espécie de 's' mais prolongado (penso que em espanhol é assim: _trescientos_), e depois esse som tenha evoluído para 'z' (é o que acontece ao 's' emtre duas vogais, em português: transforma-se no som 'z').


De resto, talvez se possa pensar que já tinha havido um"precedente" (também "exótico"  ), com os números _doze, treze, catorze, quinze_ ...


----------



## uchi.m

Tenho um software que converte números em sua forma por extenso, está feita em .NET 3.5, talvez possa ser útil?

Está em anexo.

View attachment PorExtenso.zip


----------



## Chris_Anversois

Muito obrigado. Bom Natal


----------



## Chris_Anversois

uchi.m said:


> Tenho um software que converte números em sua forma por extenso, está feita em .NET 3.5, talvez possa ser útil?
> 
> Está em anexo.
> 
> View attachment 9096



I went there, had got a prompt small window to fill in the number(s) but when I click on enter it's gone, nothing left. I tried to put the 0 behind, though that works neither. So how do I use it?

Já obrigado


----------



## Chris_Anversois

mglenadel said:


> Os mais "exóticos" são 200 (duzentos em vez de doiscentos), trezentos (em vez de trêscentos) e quinhentos (em vez de cincocentos -- como dizem is italianos: cinquecento). Os outros (400,600,700,800,900) são o número mais "centos".
> 
> Também tem a passagem de 100 para 101 (cem para cento e um).



Muito obrigado.


----------



## uchi.m

Chris_Anversois said:


> I went there, had got a prompt small window to fill in the number(s) but when I click on enter it's gone, nothing left. I tried to put the 0 behind, though that works neither. So how do I use it?
> 
> Já obrigado


Perhaps you ought to install .NET Framework 3.5, too.


----------

